# Hi, everyone! Anyone in North Carolina?



## Mrs B (Sep 9, 2009)

Hello, all! I just joined this community today in preparation for re-starting my love of riding. My husband, daughter, and I are moving to NC in the near future, where I will be looking to lease (or possibly buy) a horse, while continuing my training. If there is anybody in the area who would be willing to help me out, please let me know! Thanks in advance!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi, and welcome! What part of NC are you moving to? I don't live there at the moment, but we spent three years in the Havelock area and my husband is currently living in Jacksonville.


----------



## Mrs B (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi! Thanks  We'll be moving to Fayetteville in the next couple of months, so I started doing a little research of the horses and different stables in the area. How did you like NC when you were there?


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

It was okay - I had my hands rather full in the three years we were there so there wasn't a whole lot of time to just enjoy it. Now, though, it is one of my favorite places to go back to for visits/vacations as I love the beach. In fact, we are headed out there to visit the hubster at the end of this month. My sister and her family just left the Fayetteville area (they actually lived in Sanford) and loved their time there. This was their second tour there so they must like it, lol.


----------



## Mrs B (Sep 9, 2009)

I love the beach too, so you would think that living in Hawaii would be ideal, but it turns out, this island isn't so great lol My husband and I have been here for almost three years while he's stationed here, and we can't wait to get back to the East Coast. It's a good thing NC is on the coastline  I'm not sure how I'll handle the humidity though...


----------

